# Where can I send feature requests ;)



## minimike (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

I am new with FreeBSD. Currently I am missing the Apache Directory Studio and the Apache Directory Server. Where i could send a featurerequest for porting?


----------



## lme@ (Sep 21, 2010)

ports@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------

